# A friend gave this to me and I'm sharing it with u



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 1, 2006)

> *Shidoshi Dux*
> 
> 
> Full Contact Kumite
> World Heavy Weight Champion Undefeated (1975-1980)​Mr. Frank W. Dux has achieved international recognition and fame as one of the foremost experts in self-defense and personal growth. He has been the subject of numerous articles, television, and film features, the most notable being _Bloodsport, _his true life story. _Bloodsport_'s star, Jean Claude Van Damme, is just one of the many celebrity martial artists and world champions who enjoy the benefits of Mr. Dux's teachings, and hence, achieve success through his training.



Full page


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2006)

Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

I did a Google search on Dux-Ryu..There is a WHOLE lot of stories there on him..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2006)

Lot's of stories and information out there on Frank Dux.


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 2, 2006)

MJS said:


> Mod Note
> 
> Thread moved to Horror Stories.
> 
> ...


Now thats funny!!!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Think of moving it into this forum after the initial thread posting as a pre-emptive strike.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 2, 2006)

"The purpose of Dux Ryu Ninjitsu lies not in victory or defeat, but the perfection of one's character."

Funakoshi must be rotating in his grave.....


----------



## thetruth (Dec 5, 2006)

I heard the whole Blood Sport movie was loosely based on some tournament Benny the Jet won in the late 70's or early 80's in hawaii.  Just something I heard.  What is this tournament Dux won and where is it held?   Also he says his kick was radared at 72mph in a tournament.  Did they have radar guns then and if so what sort of martial arts tournaments use them as a tool?   Sounds like a bunch of **** to me.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Dec 5, 2006)

thetruth said:


> I heard the whole Blood Sport movie was loosely based on some tournament Benny the Jet won in the late 70's or early 80's in hawaii. Just something I heard. What is this tournament Dux won and where is it held? Also he says his kick was radared at 72mph in a tournament. Did they have radar guns then and if so what sort of martial arts tournaments use them as a tool? Sounds like a bunch of **** to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
''says his kick was radared at 72mph in a tournament.''

lol!!!im making that my new sig!ahahahah

Him and frank shamrock should get it on!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 5, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Also he says his kick was radared at 72mph in a tournament.


 
That's nothing... my fist made the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't foregt Dux was such a super secrert covert operative for the CIA that even THEY don't know he worked for them.​


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> That's nothing... my fist made the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs.



LOL.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 5, 2006)

Frank Dux once kicked a man so fast his foot went back in time and killed Amelia Earhart while she was flying over the Pacific ocean. 
(Chuck Norris claims to have done this but he is lying)


----------



## matt.m (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah you know that I understand that Bill Wallace has a 20 something mile and hour leg, that is Bill Wallace - 8x world champ.  Bruce Lee had to slow his kicking down so the camera could focus his kicks.

Frank Dux however must only have kryptonite as a weakness, a magic ring, the hammer malorigner.....something.


----------

